# Ducato 3.0 EGR valve



## GRUMPYOB

Couldn't find an answer on any of the existing forums so here we go, my 2009 3.0 Ducato is hunting when idling. Performance otherwise is still excellent with a little smoke sometimes coming off a roundabout at lowish revs. Local Fiat service agent serviced it today and says it's most likely the EGR valve. It seems quite possible from what I've read but most people with this issue seem to have other issues too, not just the idling. I think it's always been driven fairly steady having bought it privately and certainly since I've had it. Would a good dose of quality injector cleaner and a good booting help do you think? Been quoted £156.77 plus vat then fitting. Dealer did say they would sort me out a good fitting price as it's about an hour. Looking for a trade price at the moment though.


----------



## rayc

A lot of money to be spent because they think it may be the EGR valve. The EGR valve is a preety simple component that is regularly replaced when it could be cleaned.
See the link to Youtube, plenty of examples of cleaning with carb cleaner






I wonder why a 2009 vehicle needs a new valve?


----------



## GRUMPYOB

The garage reckoned it was quite a common problem on the 3.0 engine. Looked on line and reckon Ill get it off and check it 1st. Had them on 3 Discovery's and no problems. Did block the one off though when it was chipped. 
Not a cheap item so DIY is definitely first choice.


----------



## rayc

GRUMPYOB said:


> The garage reckoned it was quite a common problem on the 3.0 engine. Looked on line and reckon Ill get it off and check it 1st. Had them on 3 Discovery's and no problems. Did block the one off though when it was chipped.
> Not a cheap item so DIY is definitely first choice.


Before replacing I wonder if the garage carryout any tests to the valve?

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-test-and-replace-your-cars-egr-valve-267195/


----------



## Rapide561

*EGR*

Hi

A few years ago, with my 2007 3.0 MultiJet, I "lost power" on a long motorway hill in Switzerland. After dropping gears and pumping the accelorator, power resumed.

I had similar things with this van, but none for a while.

EGR was mentioned then.

Russell


----------



## GRUMPYOB

Just got back from checking it out myself. By sucking on the vacuum feed pipe to the EGR, normal idle was achieved. The pipe connects to a black plastic solenoid valve mounted on a galvanised bracket hanging from the centre of the scuttle under the screen. removing the power supply to it seemed to make no difference but there vacuum going to it so By holding the 2 pipes together also gave normal idling. I used carb cleaner in the valve then reconnected it. It was still idling rough and the valve was drawing most of its vacuum through the filtered inlet at the bottom. I prised the bottom and adjusted the screw in and out a few turns then re-assembled. At this point the engine would idle reasonably well but not perfect but the injection fault light was on and would not reset. A few sharp hits with the screwdriver and the valve was bolted back into place. A bottle of injector cleaner into the tank and after a few mile drive, ok idle but fault light still on. 30 miles on M4 at 65 to 70 and parked up back at storage. 10 mins later and the engine started with no fault light and perfect idle again. YIPPEE!! and no £156 + vat to pay.
Motto, never go for 1st thing garage suggests.
Thanks for input guys.


----------



## rayc

GRUMPYOB said:


> The pipe connects to a black plastic solenoid valve mounted on a galvanised bracket hanging from the centre of the scuttle under the screen.


Well done, there is nothing like fixing something yourself and saving yourself a few hundred quid at the same time.
Just for interest the 'black solenoid valve ' is the egr electrovalve, it opens the egr valve via ocr control from the engine ecu.

Can you just confirm it was the electrovalve that you sorted out? If so even if the garage had changed the egr valve they wouldn't have fixed it.
Ray


----------



## GRUMPYOB

Hi Ray, that's correct. The black solenoid valve controls the vacuum to the EGR valve. For some reason it didn't seem to be switching. As I said, when I sucked on the pipe to open the EGR, normal idle resumed. Not sure why it wasn't operating but solenoid valves do stick or fail in any situation. Guess I was lucky this time!
Cheers for your interest. These are great forums.


----------



## EXETERRUGBY

Grumpy O B,
Good Morning I am new to this on line chat thing, never done it before. I am also new to a Campervan. Having just bought a Burstner with the same engine as yours would you please tell me the MPG you are getting? 
Thanks
Exeterrugby


----------



## GRUMPYOB

Hi and welcome. At the moment I'm getting about 22mpg according to the computer but there's only 6000 miles on it. I think it'll improve a bit once there's a few more on it and it loosens up a bit. It's certainly less than thought it would do but still more than my Discovery and twin axle Swift. Mine is the overcab bed version so that doesn't help due to the extra wind resistance.


----------



## tviall

I too have a 3.0l Fiat on a 58 plate. Now done 10,000 miles.

My fault light has also come on. Fiat plugged in their laptop and said that there had been a fault with the EGR valve. They cleared the fault from the ECU memory and the light went out.

All was well for a few trips but now the light has come back on again. I have used Forte injector cleaner in the hope that it might clear the engine a little and, sure enough, the light has gone out again.

However, the light came back on during the last trip. Apparently, the light stays on for approx 10-12 engine starts and then goes out. It's only a warning light and until the fault is fixed the light will come back on. 

I hope you have resolved your porblem permanently. It's certainly worth trying before you hand over your wallet. 

Can you keep us informed if you get any further problems?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## tramp

Hi all,

just a thought what fuel are people using when they have the blocked/faulty egr valve problems...

Are some having to use injector cleaner after having had used supermarket fuel...

Or do people who use high grade shell etc with [high concentrate cleaning addative already in fuel] have any probs..

just a thought thats all ...would be handy to have a answer.


----------



## RichardnGill

We have a 2009 3.0 which was has always given out black smoke at low revs from new, it did get a bit better when it got a few miles on it. 

I use to use Tesco Derv all the time from new up until about 8,000 miles.
I have now done 2,000 miles on Shell derv and have noticed that it smokes less and It also seems to give slightly better fuel economy, by about 0.2 to 0.3 MPG better.

I have used Tesco derv for many years in my car and never have any problems but I do think the Shell Derv runs cleaner.


Richard...


----------



## rayc

RichardnGill said:


> and It also seems to give slightly better fuel economy, by about 0.2 to 0.3 MPG better.
> Richard...


Richard, I am impresssed that you calculate to that level of detail. Ray


----------



## GRUMPYOB

I generally use Tesco or other supermarket fuel in all my vehicles, unless I'm quite low and somewhere strange. I've never had an EGR valve fail yet in 14 years of diesel use in Land Rover Discoverys, even when using cooking oil in my early ones. I use injector cleaner occasionally, just to ensure clean running. Generally the cost is more than offset by the saving in fuel prices.
I'll let you all know if anything else happens, though I suspect it'll be the vacuum switching solenoid rather than the EGR itself.
The service desks response that the EGR valves are quite common on this engine was a little disconcerting though.
Watch this space.


----------

